# Problème avec gdm

## Arcord

Salut,

j'ai enfin une Gentoo fonctionnelle, sur laquelle j'installe petit à petit les logiciels dont j'ai besoin.

Mais j'ai encore un problème.

Je voudrai me logguer en mode graphique, j'ai donc bien spécifier DISPLAYMANAGER=gdm dans /etc/rc.conf,

mais quand je fais : rc-update add gdm default 

j'ai le message suivant: * /bin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/gdm not found: aborting.

Que faire?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Normalement le fait de spécifier ça dans le /etc/rc.conf devrait faire automatiquement démarrer gdm.

La ligne d'erreur vient du fait que tu n'as pas de script gdm dans /etc/init.d, ce qui est tout à fait normal.

Si gdm ne démarre pas (après un redémarrage de ta machine), relis le rc.conf et vérifie que tu as bien décommenté la ligne contenant le display manager (je sais que c'est con mais on sait jamais  :Smile: )...

----------

## Arcord

Oui, c'est bien ça, je n'ai pas de script gdm dans /etc/init.d

Mais la ligne DISPLAYMANAGER=gdm est bien décommentée. J'ai suivi pas à pas la documentation Fr sur la page de configuration du desktop (en remplaçant juste kde par gnome), et je tombe sur cette erreur.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Au cas où aussi, gdm c'est pour Gnome Quelquechose, donc à mon avis si tu n'as pas installé Gnome, il va certainement falloir faire un 

```
emerge gdm
```

Sinon tu peux toujours installer xdm comme boot manager, moins beau mais installé de base avec X (et par contre là tu devrais avoir xdm dans /etc/init.d).

----------

## Arcord

gdm et gnome sont déjà installés.

D'ailleurs gdm fonctionne lorsque je le lance manuellement.

C'est "juste" lorsque je veux faire un rc-update que j'ai une erreur.  :Sad: 

----------

## silverter

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais quand je fais : rc-update add gdm default 
> 
> j'ai le message suivant: * /bin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/gdm not found: aborting.
> ...

 

Salut,

Tu devrais faire plutot:

```

rc-update add xdm default

```

et xdm le script dans /etc/init.d s'occupera de lancer gdm comme tu l'as precise dans das /etc/rc.conf.

@ +

----------

## Arcord

Arf, je peux vraiment faire rc-update add xdm default ?

Je n'y avais pas pensé du tout.

----------

## Arcord

Bon, ça marche avec la méthode de silverter.

Merci à vous.

----------

## sergio

Pour info :

Ceux qui veulent utiliser kdm à la place de gdm doivent également appliquer la méthode expliquée par silverter

A+

----------

